# Strela Straps



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

I've been weak and now have an incoming Strela with 19mm lugs. It is white faced with Silver sub dials like Kutusov's old one.

What straps would you recommend and any pictures would be appreciated?

The Rios Juchten looks a good choice. I have been thinking of getting a morellato jump strap but these are only in 18 or 20mm, does anyone have experience of these and do you think they would squeeze on?

Alternatively I may order something custom from either SteveO or Stach straps.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I've tried a lot of them to settle on the Rios. As a side note, I've noticed I've done that with all my watches. They are all on Rios straps except for one that is on a Fluco.... for now. Also in my experience, it's a lot easier to squeeze a 22 into 21mm lugs than a 20 into 19mm lugs.

That said, I wouldn't look any further than the Rios Jucthens. The Morellatos I've bought are always a bit of a disappointment, even if some are well made.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks Renato, I really like the Rios Springfield that I have on the Max Bill. They do make a nice strap.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

dowsing said:


> Thanks Renato, I really like the Rios Springfield that I have on the Max Bill. They do make a nice strap.


Take a look into the seller Waccex dot de... he's also present on ebay but through his site you don't pay postage. Anyway, all Bob Marino straps are made by Rios. Not an option for the Strela but for some other watch. When I said all my watches on straps have Rios straps, I meant made by them. They are either branded as Rios or Bob but no regrets in any case.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

I've only just put mine on a Rios Juchten. It's a lovely strap and I'd recommend it. Perfect colour, I think. It's not for me though - more than being slightly too long, I think it's that the proportions aren't right (buckle half is too long, I think). I've never had any problem with squeezing a 20mm down to the 19mm lug... but this shot looks more of a squeeze in the q&d macro shot below than it does in reality. Then again, the macro shot makes the case and lug look battered, and it isn't; must be dust.










I've also tried it on a Hirsch Liberty - slightly more robust than the Rios. Looked good I think. Again a 20mm, IIRC.










I have never, ever, tried it on a N***, of course







(Mainly because a 20mm doesn't squeeze that well down to a 19mm, and a 19mm is as rare as hen's teeth. :lol: )


----------



## freestyle_gus (Oct 17, 2010)

Seconded from previous opinions. I've got a 20mm Rios on mine and it fits just fine.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

What the model of both of your Rios? Sounds like the thin ones like the Pensa or the Samara... they have it heavily padded and thin, different names because of that, the kind of stitching, etc. Mine was a St. Petersburg (I think) and I think you would have a hard time fitting a 20 in those lugs. Then again, they are hand made, so some might be slightly smaller... But anyway, these juchten Rios do come on the proper 19mm size, so no need to risk it.

Dave. that Liberty looks great! But it's the old style without the horizontal stitching near the end. Very difficult to get nowadays and a shame they've changed it, it was much nicer the way it was before...


----------



## freestyle_gus (Oct 17, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> What the model of both of your Rios? Sounds like the thin ones like the Pensa or the Samara... they have it heavily padded and thin, different names because of that, the kind of stitching, etc. Mine was a St. Petersburg (I think) and I think you would have a hard time fitting a 20 in those lugs. Then again, they are hand made, so some might be slightly smaller... But anyway, these juchten Rios do come on the proper 19mm size, so no need to risk it.
> 
> Dave. that Liberty looks great! But it's the old style without the horizontal stitching near the end. Very difficult to get nowadays and a shame they've changed it, it was much nicer the way it was before...


Mine is the the Louisiana alligator. It came with my Strela from Julian Kampmann. It was a little 'bunched' around the lugs when I first got it but settled after a bit of wearing and you couldn't tell the difference now.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Here's a rubbish picture of the 19mm St. Petersburg seen from the back... notice it doesn't have much room left.










In fact, being a 19mm, it still rubbed the lugs as seen by the wear near the lugs on this other truly "brilliant" photo:










And here on a Juri Levemberg nylon-covered 20mm strap:










I had to notch this one because it wouldn't fit no matter how much I would force it in. Ended up doing a rubbish job at it... which you can't tell from this angle.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

I like that Hirsch Liberty a lot, it's a great fit. The nylon looks good too. Thanks for putting up the photos.

Has anyone ever tried a Di-modell chronissimo? Only in 20mm but could suit nicely if it fits ok.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

DON'T try that strap!! The Strela has very long and sharp lugs and the Chronissimo is something that encompasses them, it's a bit like a 22mm strap with a srpingbar spacing of 20. Goes well with watches with broader and shorter lugs but I very much doubt it would work well with this one...

If you search images on the net, you can't find a single Strela on a Chronissimo or Chronissimo style strap. Julian Kampmann often includes a Rios Nature with many of his watches (similar, broad concept of the Chronissimo) but not with any Strela. And I think there's a very good reason why he doesn't...


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Dave. that Liberty looks great! But it's the old style without the horizontal stitching near the end. Very difficult to get nowadays and a shame they've changed it, it was much nicer the way it was before...


You might think so... but it's actually a new-style one with the perpendicular bits of thread cunningly removed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Took a better photo of the Juchten this afternoon which shows the lack of squeeze quite well!

(I was very busy at work today...  )


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm thinking the Chronissimo would be better suited for the Aviator I, I may take a photo though to see what it looks like.

Dave that last photo looks great.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

My Tissot has a 19mm lug size and I ended up with a 20mm sharkmesh which "squeezed in" nicely.










Mike


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks Mike. I've got a 20mm Sharkmesh that I can give a try to see if it fits and suits as well. These work nicely on a lot of watches.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> You might think so... but it's actually a new-style one with the perpendicular bits of thread cunningly removed. :thumbsup:


Oh, right! I remember that one! :lol:


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

It's arrived and is fitted with a Darlena 20mm that's looking a little sorry for itself around the lugs. I'll post up some other combo's when I can and when some straps arrive.

This is my first Strela and I have to say that I am mightily impressed. The build quality is good, I really like the detailing on the silver sub dials (at first I thought that these may look a bit iffy). I own an Okeah and an Aviator I, so this Strela will now complete a great trio of Russian 3133's.

I was worried that with the white and silver face the legibility may be poor but I've found it easy enough to tell the time with.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

***needs a Rios*** :thumbup:


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

A huge thank you to Dave aka Draygo :notworthy: :thumbup:










I tried the mesh though it would need lots of tinkering to fit and also an army fabric strap. Though this Hirsch Liberty 20mm squeezed into 19mm is the one for me and a perfect fit :yahoo:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Looks fab. That last picture captures the silver dials to a tee. I think it looks best on the soft grey background


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Looks good, nice choice!! Something in the colour of the cat's collar would also look nice :lol: :lol:


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

:yes: Yes the cat agrees, anything to get some fuss.



Draygo said:


> Looks fab. That last picture captures the silver dials to a tee. I think it looks best on the soft grey background


 :lol: I'm not really a sparkly gold kind of guy.



Kutusov said:


> Looks good, nice choice!! Something in the colour of the cat's collar would also look nice :lol: :lol:


----------

